# Canning Banana Peppers



## WidowSon313 (Jul 1, 2013)

So, my daughter and I canned banana peppers last weekend. We used a recipe I found online. It was vinegar, sugar, and some seasonings. We filled the jars with the peppers then put the liquid in them. I put in a water bath and boiled for 30 minutes, took them out, and let them sit until the next morning. Not sure if two of the jars sealed because I could push down on center of the lid. Do I need to pour these two jars out or are they still good? Are you supposed to do anything to the jar other than boiling it first? Are you supposed to do anything to the lid or ring before closing it? Did I do something wrong?
I do not expect this to be easy as this was our first try but, I wouldn't think it to be rocket science either. We did make sure there wasn't any liquid on the rim of the jar before putting the lid on. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

sounds like the jars didn't seal on the ones that are moving, when I have that happen I just put them in fridge and use them first


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry this happened your first try at canning.

Sometimes particles get between the seal and the jar- especially grains of salt or sugar. Wipe the jar rims down carefully before placing the lid on. Try not to tip them as you place them in the water bath. Check the rims of the jars for defects (cracks). Sometimes, the anti-canning fairy strikes and there doesn't seem to be any reason for them to not seal. You don't have to throw those jars away. I usually get a different flat, wipe it down again and water bath * again*. 

Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Tap the lid with your fingernail or a spoon. If it sounds "tinny" it's good. If it sounds like a dull thud, it's not a good seal. Practice your nail tapping on jars that you _know_ are good and then on a jar that you have broken the seal. Notice the difference.

I routinely nail tap my jars, even weeks after they are canned, just to check 'em.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

You need to warm your lids before putting them on. Also pick up the Ball canning book, it has all the basic canning information you should read in it.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, you need to simmer the lids in water and then keep them in the hot water until you need them. This softens the sealing compound so that it can adhere to the rim of the jar.


----------



## WidowSon313 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I did not know to warm the lids. My daughter did more peppers this past weekend and seems they sealed just fine after heating the lids


----------

